# Where Are Those All Those Chinese Cars?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

J.D. Powers analysis: Chinese carmakers are trying to run before they can walk.

More...


----------



## rogerd (Feb 22, 2011)

This is one area where they haven't yet cracked the code. But, don't underestimate them. With the all the dollar reserves and american debt that they hold, all they need to do is simply buy out whichever company catches their fancy!


----------

